# Pcola Beach Pier 5-16



## Gallender (Mar 26, 2012)

Went to Pcola pier looking to land some Spanish, got there around 915am and wasn't much going on. The wind was light out of the SW and water was a little dirty but Spanish were all around but were being very pickey about what they would bite on. I started with a gold gotch lure with red head, nada. Switched to Bubble lure as some spanish were hitting top of water, nada. Finally switched to silver gotcha lure with green head and started having some luck. Ended the day around 3pm with 9 spanish to take home and clean. All were full or row and the biggest was about 2 1/2 pounds. Didn't see much bait and no kings were to be seen. Gonna try again Friday and see if things get any better. Tightlines eveyone.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome! How was the June grass?


----------



## Gallender (Mar 26, 2012)

Was not bad at all, small pieces no big mats.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

the grass is gone it only stays like a couple seks and itis gone till the next year


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

weeks not seks


----------

